# Temp and time of press



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am mixing rhinestone with t-shirt transfers done on eco-film. The temp is melting the transfer into the fabric when I go to the rhinestone temp of 380. I also might have just ruin someone's polar fleece jacket.It was a micro fleece and the napp is laid own. I'm going to try washing it. Any other ideas? What is the average temp for rhinestones


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

luckydog2 said:


> I am mixing rhinestone with t-shirt transfers done on eco-film. The temp is melting the transfer into the fabric when I go to the rhinestone temp of 380. I also might have just ruin someone's polar fleece jacket.It was a micro fleece and the napp is laid own. I'm going to try washing it. Any other ideas? What is the average temp for rhinestones


The glue hotfix maker are use's melting temp 300-325F is standard. glue starting to get harden at 270-280.
So if you use higher than 325 it will work but it will take long time to temp' reach to glue side.
This will tell you that lower temp longer time. High temp short time. 
If 380 burning your garment try 350F and control by time. I hope it will help.


----------



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

At 350, how much time should I go?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Application Instructions:

For standard 100% Cotton Shirt 
Heat Press temperature at 345° Fahrenheit.
Heat Press pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white backing from transfer.
Place the transfer face up on fabric.
Press directly onto the clear (heat-resistant) film.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for1 minute then slowly peel off plastic.
Press again for 5 seconds.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For rhinestones, I press at 325-330 (as shown on my press) for 15 seconds...done and finished...works for me


----------



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks bot of you. I will definately lower my temp. It totally ruined a polar fleece jacket's knapp. I'm hoping washing it will puff it up again. If not I will press the rest of of the jacket to match.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

luckydog2 said:


> Thanks bot of you. I will definately lower my temp. It totally ruined a polar fleece jacket's knapp. I'm hoping washing it will puff it up again. If not I will press the rest of of the jacket to match.


Try steaming the area and gently fluffing. That may bring the fleece back to life.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Here we have to understand the few facts. 
Respectable heat press are up and down 5-10F. Made in China/imports are much more than this. You pay less you will get less.  well real life. What you see on small temp indicator is off 100%. How can you know this? Only way buy Laser temp gage (use it after read instruction). Must Test your Heat press once a while. This is cheaper than you lose customers or get rejects. So what you see is not what it is. One more issue is by the your location Voltage can be changed. Your outlet does not give you 110V always. Next town who close to power glid is higher than far from grids(transformer)

Stone hight will effects timing and temp too. This is why you should not changing around suppliers by few dollars. How will you know? you need this 

Gun is $79 Thick gage $30 
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin004-1.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin003-1.jpg


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Someone told me that I could not put stones on polar fleece because it would melt. Was this advice incorrect?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have done it. For a test, go to a fabric store and buy some polar fleece. Use that to test. Be sure to use a cover sheet. As the fleece has pile, it might not hurt to use a pillow underneath to raise the transfer area.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree in testing,youd be surprised what you can really press.you can go even lower on your heat.I have brought it all the way down to 300 at 20 seconds.no problem.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

All replies have senses. My opinion is your garment contents any polyester or not is the key. 100% cotton will never melting or etc. Ashgrey often content poly 10-15% to bring out the color. 
Here I want to say this
Temp + Time = perfect transfer. 
Either one goes up or down and other should do same to the suddon limit is BASIC. Please rembermer to keep customer happy.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

all these replies are great.... but this is what I see and I have pressed several fleece beanies for my kids.... The temp is just too high.. drop it down to 310-320 ... Most of your vinyls like that temp anyway .. its the plasitol transfers that like the 390 heat . I would press at that temp for 15 seconds .. then use a teflon sheet and press for another five after you peel the tape.


----------

